# How to stop shrimp getting sucked into filter?



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I use a hanging powerfilter with a surface skimmer and I always find shrimp swimming in the filter. I never found any big ones but only the tiny little cherries......

How to stop them from swimming in there?
Are there any filters out there that are good for shrimp keeping?

Thanks


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

use a sponge filter???


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

ranmasatome said:


> use a sponge filter???


Is there someway to attach a little sponge filter to a power filter inlet?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I use an ATI pre-filter attachment. It works extremely well. Can be purchased at www.kensfish.com.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I LOVE YOU PISCESGIRL [smilie=b: 

Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

you can also use pantyhose  for a cheap method. Unless the filter's sucking up large particles.

david


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I know a lot of folks have had success with pantyhose, but for me it seems to reduce filter flow too much -- so I prefer the prefilter.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> I use an ATI pre-filter attachment. It works extremely well. Can be purchased at www.kensfish.com.


PG,

Are you referring to these: http://www.kensfish.com/files/pre_fil__3.jpg. I wasn't sure because they were under Filtermax instead of ATI. Thanks for the link. It seems like a nice website.

Thanks again, Bill

P.S.
Up to this point I've just been poking a hole in the middle of an Aquaclear sponge insert and pushing that over the intake.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

stcyrwm said:


> PG,
> 
> Are you referring to these: http://www.kensfish.com/files/pre_fil__3.jpg. I wasn't sure because they were under Filtermax instead of ATI. Thanks for the link. It seems like a nice website.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I just bought....I ordered the smallest one since this will be going into the 15 gallon. My total order was only $8.60 which included Priority Shipping.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep, those are the ones. I've always called them ATI because that's the company that makes them. Sorry  The times I've tried an aquaclear sponge, the baby cherries still end up inside the filter. I haven't had that problem yet with the pre-filter *knocks on wood*


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

I am a huge fan of the FilterMax units. All my bio-only canisters are pre-filtered by them, most of the pipe connections of my circulating range the same, ditto most of the constant-level siphons for my sumps. Excellent product line IME, without which my life would so much more trouble. Did I mention that they last all but forever, and are really easy to service?


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

I just cut up the prefilter material that came with my Mag 9.5 and it works really well. Looks like the same stuff as that ATI stuff.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

you can actually just buy that prefilter material or sponge on the sponge filter and stick it over the inlet of your hangon.. thats what i did.. cost me like 2 bucks


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Cut down some spare AquaClear Quick filter pads and attached it with rubber bands to the filter intake, works just fine.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm going to buy one of the ATI/Filtermax units and see how it compares to a DIY sponge setup. 

Bill

P.S.
I think I'm a gadget junkie .


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I received mine today and it works great. It is a little bulky but it's ok since the plants do cover it. I ordered the smallest one and the greatest part is that it's MADE IN THE USA. I hate buying crap made overseas because it never lasts.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm glad you like it  I really think they are well made. Trenac outbid me for one at our fish club auction last year and I had to elbow her! (hehe Trena! I won't let you live that one down). This is after I told her how great they were. I guess I should have kept my mouth shut until after the auction.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

JerseyScape - too broad a brush for me. Nothing US-made has ever lasted like my Eheims.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I just got mine today too. They are really nice. I'm going to order them for all my other tanks also  .

Bill


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

*wonders if she should have ordered a bunch and horded them all for herself*

hehe


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

This looks like an option that I might go for a filter cover. How's it working out for you guys?










Thanks for the inside tips Jersey et.al.

-John N.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I've put them on all my filters. They work great. I only rinse them once a month or so.

Bill


----------

